# How big should a packgoat be?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wondering, seems like everyone wants a goat at least 200 pounds for packing, but is it really that important? Can a goat about 185 pack 45-50 pounds? I just plan on hiking maybe 5-6 miles at a time and camping, nothing major. Doubt I would even need to carry 40 pounds for just myself. Anyhow, just curious because I too want a larger goat (but not finding one), so I may go look at a 185 pound experienced packer who's supposedly a proven good packer. Just bought a Saanen kid, but that'll be a few years yet. What are your thoughts? I in no way want to wear down a goat by overloading him! (Hence the reason I wanted a bigger one, but even with a huge one, not sure I would feel good about putting more than 50 pounds on it).


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: what should they weigh?*



> Doubt I would even need to carry 40 pounds for just myself


You will be surprized at how fast weight adds up in your pack.
Useing Rex's scale. My Sullys pack counting his saddle had
two sleeping bags stuffed into two small soft sided cooler bags 
and two foam pads. And it weighed 28 lbs.
This being my first official over night trip. I really learned alot.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: what should they weigh?*



Saltlick said:


> I just plan on hiking maybe 5-6 miles at a time and camping, nothing major. Doubt I would even need to carry 40 pounds for just myself.


Those are the famous last words uttered by everyone of us right before we discovered all the extras we could pack along if we just had a couple more goats. One thing leads to the other and before you know it you'll have five or six goats...lol

Some of my best packers have been 185lbs. Attitude is way more important than size.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, believe me I would have six right now if I could! I used to show them in 4-H and FFA when I was a kid, and they are so much fun!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well.... you either need one 1200 pound pack goat or six 200# pack goats, or seven 180# pack goats ... or eight 150# pack goats ....

for an over-nighter with a wife and daughter. ;-)


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Each fall, I stay out in the wilderness for about 9-10 days. Last year I carried 62lbs in. Thats total weight for pack, food, shelter,etc. This year I am down to about 53lbs. You have to scrutinize each item and each oz. Some things you will never catch me with out. One is my kifaru tipi and stove. If you run into a freak storm, this thing will save your butt. Even if I had a string of 5-6goats, I would still pack about 50lbs. The pleasure comes in packing meat out for me, they would have to carry it anywhere from 6 to 9miles all down hill.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I've had a few 190# goats that I would consider among my best ones. Alice and I can go out for 5 days with 35 pounds per goat and only two goats. But I have all ultralight gear to do that with. Two goats per person at 35 pounds is easier for most of us including the goats. I consider 35 pounds to be a walk in the park for most good packers so I like to make it easy for them as well as myself.
I think that leg length has a lot to do with pack capability as the longer legged goat has less energy expended, all things being equal. My Sonny goat looked like a border collie, long stride, and not a large body. He never hit 200 despite being the best goat I've ever had at 190#.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

sweetgoatmama said:


> I've had a few 190# goats that I would consider among my best ones. Alice and I can go out for 5 days with 35 pounds per goat and only two goats. But I have all ultralight gear to do that with. Two goats per person at 35 pounds is easier for most of us including the goats. I consider 35 pounds to be a walk in the park for most good packers so I like to make it easy for them as well as myself.
> I think that leg length has a lot to do with pack capability as the longer legged goat has less energy expended, all things being equal. My Sonny goat looked like a border collie, long stride, and not a large body. He never hit 200 despite being the best goat I've ever had at 190#.


So, theoretically, you could each easily get by with one of your large wethers carrying 70lbs. right?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My rule of thumb is that a 200# goat should be able to carry what a 200# person can at the same speed with the same conditioning. When I was starting out I brought extra goats that weren't packed and switched the load around so I could see what they could do.

Now I let them all carry something and spread the load around. The larger goats can carry two Garden Gnomes each, where the smaller ones can carry a Glockenspiel if it is well balanced.

By keeping it as light as possible no matter how many goats you have, you have room to redistribute the load should someone, human or caprine get injured.

Following that rule it is not often that I have to abandon the ceramic toilet or big screen tv on trail side. ;-)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob... you have traveling Gnomes? I'm jealous.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> Bob... you have traveling Gnomes? I'm jealous.


I only take them when there is not a Julie Andrews look-a-like contest at the top of the mountain.

It's not so much a consideration of weight or space as it is that they get embarrassed to be seen with me dressed in drag.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the more goats lighter loads idea. I already want more goats (knew I would anyways) but have to wait until I live in the country one day. For now I just have the 185 pound guy who can pack, and the 4 month old tag along. I think life on the trail with 3 packers would be luxurious! I've tried to buy light/ultralight gear as much as I could afford, but the super ultralight stuff is expensive and I can't afford it now. So since I have a bad back and can't carry more than 10 pounds, looks like we'll just try short over-nighters and day hikes for now. Better than nothing!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

You are getting in good shape with your two, by next summer you will be moving a pretty nice campsite ! You want to get another soon as you can cause you dont want to miss the Shirley Jones look alike contest ! :lol: 

My trailer has a 6' by 8' long and 5' high goat area so I am hoping for 4-5 adult wethers in it, snug but they should fit.
The only way I could figure to get the microwave and generator loaded.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

35 pounds is a pretty light load but how much stuff do you need? I'd rather let us all have fun and not work too hard than carrying a lot of stuff just to have it.
It also keeps you in a better position is something does go wrong, then you have leeway to put the load on the other goats and let the sick or injured goat get out on his own.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it sounds good, 35 pounds. When I pick up a 13 pound pack and imagine times two plus the saddle, I feel like it's a lot for a goat! He's 185 and I know he can handle it, but that's just me. Unfortunately I can't carry more than 10 pounds on my back due to my back issues. The dog will carry his own food and a little goat ration/sunflower seeds for treats. We'll see how it goes! Rex was right though, it adds up fast! In the future when the kid packs, I can't even imagine what I'll bring. A bottle of wine would be nice!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I came from doing ultralight packing and my base pack was 16 pounds. THat is one consideration when you start trying to minimize how many goats you take, is how much each piece of gear weighs. 
When you are selecting gear, if this is a concern, you can start looking for lightweight versions of stuff.
Otherwise, just take more goats.
Alice and I got down to where two goats with 35 pounds each was plenty for a five day trip for the two of us without feeling like we were leaving anything behind that we wanted, including tent and stools to sit on.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Over time I hope I can collect more ultra-light gear. Just came back from camping and hiking with them in the Sisters wilderness for a week (one of my favorite places), only did one over-nighter (the mosquitoes were the worst I've ever seen, no sprays worked and although we were packed up for a few days, we got out of there at dawn due to being eaten alive...). But we did tons of day hikes and he and the 4 month old did great. I kept his pack under 35 pounds (much less for the day hikes) and each day we all got a little more in shape. A really bad thunder and lightning storm came through (started a couple of forest fires), and the goats really did incredible, they didn't panic at all, they just layed under the tarp (we were in a horse camp) and kept on eating! I really had to watch the little one on hikes though as he loves to eat a lot and I put his sheep muzzle on him from time to time when I was uncertain about some plants in the area. I really want to study up on identifying toxic and poisonous plants, it was my biggest worry on the whole trip. Luckily they weren't interested in the lupine, but there's so much other stuff I didn't know what it was, so although they hate the sheep muzzles, better safe than sorry until I get more experienced.


----------

